# Synthroid to Natural (NP Thyroid- Acella)?



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi,

I've posted before asking about Acella's NP Thyroid. It isn't reformulated (like Naturethroid & Armour) and so, I've been thinking of giving it a try. My husband really wants me to try it. I've been on Synthroid for 3 months now (I had my TT on 6/15). 100 mcg at first for 6 weeks then 112 mcg. which got my TSH to .68 and my free T4 upper range of normal- I think my T3 total is about midrange. Well, I feel better than when I was hyper with Graves, but I don't feel great. I have headaches a lot, I feel kind of down, and just not into life and energetic like I once was. I don't have any hypo symptoms- no weight gain, no constipation, no achy joints- just some headaches and feeling "eh". My sleep isn't too bad. So, I wonder if making the switch to natural will help with the "eh" feeling and the headaches. My endo. doesn't recommend switching, but I think he's willing to let me- not sure though. What do you all think? How would I switch? Would I just start taking the natural stuff the next day? How much would I start on? 1 grain? If I'm at 112 mcg of Synthroid, is that an accurate conversion and is it safe to do that (with the T3 and all) just out of the blue? I worry about recreating hyper symptoms. Any help is appreciated. Thanks. I'm on brand name Synthroid right now.

Alexis


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It would be a shame if all your symptoms are caused by something else....not thyroid.....and you changed thyroid medications for nothing.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I switched from Levothroid to Naturethroid after the Levothroid put me in the ER after taking it for just 4 days. A very good decision for me. I feel much better on the Naturethroid. I just really depends on the person. Some do great on synthetics - I was not one of them.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

I know. My endo. doesn't think it's Synthroid as it's tolerated well by most people as he put it. I'm seeing a headache specialist through Kaiser in a few weeks and went to their headache class; I have tension headaches I guess, but I hate feeling this way. I didn't have any of this until I got sick with Graves disease about 8 months ago. So, I don't know what it could be besides Graves/ thyroid/ Synthroid. I mean, I could try the natural stuff- if it's better- great, if not, then I guess I can go back on Synthroid again at the dose I'm on now.

sjmjuly, do you take 1/2 your dose in the AM and 1/2 in the afternoon? Is it necessary to do it that way? I don't know what to do, but I'm tired of feeling like crud.

Alexis


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Since you have graves and your free's are mid range or above I'd hold off the NT. Do you take supplements, especially the NEEDED ones, ie Bcomplex, vitamin d and iron if it's low? Don't forget to take potassium while on B complex as B vitamins rob your potassium. You may be able to find energy from supplements. Also look into natural anti-inflamatory's such as tumeric and fish oil. All or most pain is from inflamation, so work on getting that down.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

I take a prenatal multivitamin- I've had all my levels tested- iron, potassium, vit. d- everything is normal. I thought maybe something natural (like NP Thyroid which I think is just considered generic Armour- is that right?) would just make me feel better- I guess it's all those anecdotal website stories out there. My endo. doesn't want me to put much weight in the stuff I read online, but it's hard when you feel cruddy & have daily headaches all day. I'm not taking OTC drugs bc the headache class I went to said, if taken more than two days a week, your body will have rebound headaches. Last thing I need. So, I just deal all day with them. I am able to sleep at night, so fortunately they're not interrupting my sleep. But day time sucks.

Alexis


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Alexis I am feeling about the same as you. I had RAI March 11 and felt so so for over a year. This summer I felt really good but now back to that sluggish feeling with a headache. My FT4 is above range but my FT3 is below mid, but if I bump myself up I go hyper. I am seeing a nautropath/GP that specializes in thyroid but not till March 2013. He is that booked up! Hopefully we are both feeling better by then.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adenure said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've posted before asking about Acella's NP Thyroid. It isn't reformulated (like Naturethroid & Armour) and so, I've been thinking of giving it a try. My husband really wants me to try it. I've been on Synthroid for 3 months now (I had my TT on 6/15). 100 mcg at first for 6 weeks then 112 mcg. which got my TSH to .68 and my free T4 upper range of normal- I think my T3 total is about midrange. Well, I feel better than when I was hyper with Graves, but I don't feel great. I have headaches a lot, I feel kind of down, and just not into life and energetic like I once was. I don't have any hypo symptoms- no weight gain, no constipation, no achy joints- just some headaches and feeling "eh". My sleep isn't too bad. So, I wonder if making the switch to natural will help with the "eh" feeling and the headaches. My endo. doesn't recommend switching, but I think he's willing to let me- not sure though. What do you all think? How would I switch? Would I just start taking the natural stuff the next day? How much would I start on? 1 grain? If I'm at 112 mcg of Synthroid, is that an accurate conversion and is it safe to do that (with the T3 and all) just out of the blue? I worry about recreating hyper symptoms. Any help is appreciated. Thanks. I'm on brand name Synthroid right now.
> 
> Alexis


Alexis; these are two different pharmaceuticals. It would be wise to start out on only 1/2 grain, get labs in about 6 to 8 weeks to see where you are at with this and then doc can continue to raise your dose every 6 to 8 weeks until you feel well (euthyroid.)

T3 is very very powerful.


----------

